# Dodo Juice 'Purple Haze' Carnauba or Meguiars NXT Tech Wax



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi guys,
As the subject says, i'm wanting to buy my first wax but don't have the finances to break the bank, bout £30 max. Have done loads of research on here and within my price range it seems to be between Dodo Juice 'Purple Haze' Carnauba or Meguiars NXT Tech Wax. 
My car is raven black. Just wanting to know any personal views please that people have had from these two waxes or any others but dont have the cash to be blowing on best of show etc no matter how good they are. 
Cheers Matty 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i use the DODO purple haze (i have a purple TT) and i love the stuff would most definitely recommend it but if you would like some fantastic prices and advice..............

see Gaz at Detailed obsession, very knowledgeable guy , he may recommend this kit due to the colour of your car

http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalo ... ucts_id=91

but i have used the purple haze on my other halfs Black Bora and worked a treat, he was very much impressed

:mrgreen:


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank's for that Shell, another option to consider. I am just weighing up my options at mo. And bloody hell, how good are you doing your other halfs car!! 8)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have tried quite a few now but the last coat I always put on is collinite 476 super double coat wax (£15ish). Pound for pound its up there with the best. I bought a tin off the bay two years ago for £10 and still have half of it left. 
Collinite marque d`elegance is ace £25ish; I will be ordering the 845 liquid insulator wax (£18ish) when my stocks run low.

Suppliers like shinarama or ultimatefinish have free delivery on low costing orders too.

My own car is silver which isnt the best to bling up but I have been detailing friends cars for the last three months and always finish with the colly. I tried samples of swissvax bos on one side of a a black porsche,the other side was done with dodo purple haze, great results but my mate couldnt tell so no point in steering him to buy the most expensive wax.

Si


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

The Dodo Juice waxes are very nice and have better durabilty than the original Meg's NXT that gave about 2 weeks protection if you were lucky! :lol: However, I can't say about the latest formulation.

Another thumbs up for Collinite 476, or even 845, as they should give 3+ months durabilty and are well within your budget.

Alan W


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys,
But do you know how the collinite looks on dark cars as that is what the purple haze is designed for.
Cheers Matty 8)


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

sirmattylad said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys,
> But do you know how the collinite looks on dark cars as that is what the purple haze is designed for.
> Cheers Matty 8)


mines pretty dark lookin from certain angles 
heres a collinite pic 









and today with a coat of p21s carnauba wax


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice "Muriel" on the side of your car mate.  

But seriously, the car looks well 8) 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

sirmattylad said:


> Thank's for that Shell, another option to consider. I am just weighing up my options at mo. And bloody hell, how good are you doing your other halfs car!! 8)


he's a lucky guy and i kind of have to repay him due to always working on my car  :lol:


----------

